# Free yes free!



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

We (VanBitz) take off the leads of the Waeco gas detectors when our fitters install them. The come with a "Hella" type 12 volt plug. These can either be used in a conventional cigar socket, or with the "red top" taken off used in the smaller continental sockets.

I have a bin full in the workshop and every stock check we seem to throw them away! (so the guys don't have to count them :roll: 

So what I was thinking was Lyn and I are going to the global rally next month so if anyone wants needs a couple of them I'll bring them along. 

They are brand new, but we don't sell them because.. Well although they are new they are used :? if you know what I mean.

So anyone going that wants a couple let me know and I will pop them in the campers. Normally when I send them out to people I cut the lead off, but I will leave the leads on as that may be useful

Cheers

Eddie


----------



## 94969 (May 1, 2005)

Yes please Eddie, Could we have two.
Thanks
Roy and Helen


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Yes please, I will pm you - we were about three vans up at Shepton!


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

OK  ANy one else for some free 12 volt plugs?


----------



## carolgavin (May 9, 2005)

Well if you send me a bucketful, could I knit meself a new van????


----------



## ICDSUN (Oct 10, 2006)

Eddie

Can we have a couple please

Rgds

Chris


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Me please havent a clue what they are but if there going begging will find a use for them :lol: 


Jacquie


----------



## scottie (May 11, 2005)

Hi Eddie
Ys please can we have two.
thanks
george
scottie


----------



## motorhomer2 (May 9, 2005)

Yes please. May we have a couple.

Thanks


Motorhomer2


----------



## RedSonja (May 22, 2006)

Yes please Eddie can I have a couple as well.

Ta

Sonja


----------



## oxford-wanderer (May 20, 2008)

Hi Eddie

Two for me too, please.

Thanks.  

Paul


----------



## litcher (Jul 24, 2006)

Hi Eddie,

I could use a couple too please.

Thanks,
Viv


----------



## androidGB (May 26, 2005)

Me too please, Uncle Ed, a couple would do nicely


Andrew


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Hi Eddie

A few of those would be very useful if you have any going spare.


PS:
As we're having a "boot sale" at the Global, why not bring the whole binful and ask for a few pence charity donation from anyone who takes one? It'll boost the raffle takings nicely.


----------



## BargainHunter (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes please Eddie, they will come in handy.

Malcolm


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

> As we're having a "boot sale" at the Global, why not bring the whole binful and ask for a few pence charity donation from anyone who takes one? It'll boost the raffle takings nicely.


Cant sell 'em! Because of the stupid laws, if I charge anything for them I would have to pay VAT on the sale price. Even if I give them away there could be an arguement which is why I am 'Er 'um throwing them away two at a time 8O


----------



## havingfun (Oct 31, 2007)

*free yes free*

yes please Eddie,

my oh will find a good use for them,he,s clever with things.

thanks mags


----------



## telll (Jun 15, 2008)

Yes please could we have a couple ?

Terry


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

I just don't know what to say.  Truly I am underwhelmed. Just when I have lost the will to live and have lost faith in the human race, a magnificent, nay magnanimous gesture comes out of nowhere. 

Got to go - I'm filling up.... 

p.s. Don't need one thanks. :roll:


----------



## 108526 (Nov 29, 2007)

yes please if you have any left Eddie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

Yes please Eddie, very kind of you.

Keith


----------



## ladyrunner (Feb 2, 2008)

Yes please Eddie I could like to have a few from you at the Global. Leads on would be better.

Thanks
Julie


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

Still plenty left allthough without cables. 

I have asked the guys in the workshops not to cut any more cables off until the Global so I can get a few more with the wire on


----------



## davenlyn (Apr 27, 2006)

Drat we have just bought one :roll: Yes please Eddie could we have a couple.  

Ta muchly

Lynne and Dave


----------



## BEEGEE (Aug 8, 2007)

if you have any left we would be grateful, we are at the rally, bet you didnt expect all us lot to pounch on you like this, Many thanks 
Bill


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi Eddie

Can you throw away a couple in our direction please

Andy


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

Yes please . . I'd like 2 please !
thanks in advance :wink:


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Yes Eddie,I'll take a couple of you especially at (*free* at that price :lol:


----------

